# Quick Change Tool Post for A HF 7x10 lathe



## mgbbob (Feb 21, 2015)

Good morning.  I am a new user of a HF 7" x 10" lathe.  I was going to buy a quick change tool post but I found out that I must order on line.  After reading the reviews of the HF unit I am considering ordering one from Little Machine Shop.  Any thoughts out there on the quality of one versus the other. 

Bob


----------



## AR1911 (Feb 21, 2015)

Don't get the HF version, it's an older style and no one else offers them. 

The A2Z CNC set is the standard at around $100.  The block and possibly the holders is aluminum. 

There is another the same size (OXO?)made of steel, Asian, on ebay and other places for just a little more, and may even be the wedge type, which is generally better.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 21, 2015)

0XA is the size you want


----------



## royesses (Feb 21, 2015)

LMS sells the Tormach 0XA. It is all steel and very nice. I love mine. If you get one, order an extra set screws for the tool holders. They were not very good on mine. I ordered the screws when I ordered the QCTP and was glad I did. You will like the Tormach.

Roy


----------



## brav65 (Feb 21, 2015)

royesses said:


> LMS sells the Tormach 0XA. It is all steel and very nice. I love mine. If you get one, order an extra set screws for the tool holders. They were not very good on mine. I ordered the screws when I ordered the QCTP and was glad I did. You will like the Tormach.
> 
> Roy




I got the Tormach from LMS and put it on my HF 7x12 tonight, it is steel and very solid. Definitely get the set screws. The ones that come on the tool holders are crap. A couple of mine were not even threaded straight. It is very easy to adjust and fits on the lathe with no modifications necessary. 

I took mine apart and deburred everything cleaned and lubed it up and it works great.


----------



## mgbbob (Feb 23, 2015)

Well,  I order a set from All Industrial Tool Supply off of EBAY.  I think it is aluminum.  Should be here on Friday.  The price was right at $69 including shipping.  Hopefully it will get me started and then we will see.


----------



## Rbeckett (Feb 27, 2015)

mgbbob said:


> Good morning.  I am a new user of a HF 7" x 10" lathe.  I was going to buy a quick change tool post but I found out that I must order on line.  After reading the reviews of the HF unit I am considering ordering one from Little Machine Shop.  Any thoughts out there on the quality of one versus the other.
> 
> Bob


I have a Phase 2 on mine and it was like 99 bucks with 5 holders off of Ebay I think.  I like the fact that it was a direct bolt on fit with no mods needed to install it and go to work.  Worth a look at least, especially since you will have to order it no matter what you decide.

Bob


----------

